# A Scout or a Torque?



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

I want to buy a simple shot slingshot, At first I wanted a Scout Gen 2, but there is the torque. I searched for some info in the forums, but I think there is no info for this question.

So, I would love to hear your opinions on with one to buy.

Cheers!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I sold my TQ to my friend, reason why that scout has a large rubber comfort grip good for handling heavy band, also u can hold in different way finger support to it.

TQ is a nice catty too similar to dankung, but come with hard grip and titled an angle not fit me well.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Both are great but scout all the way


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Scout


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

BAT said:


> I want to buy a simple shot slingshot, At first I wanted a Scout Gen 2, but there is the torque. I searched for some info in the forums, but I think there is no info for this question.
> 
> So, I would love to hear your opinions on with one to buy.
> 
> Cheers!


You have been here long enough were I am pretty sure you know how you shoot best. Torque looks like an OTT shooter for pinch and/or thumb support shooters. If that combo contains your natural shooting position get the torque, if not get the scout.


----------



## Stixshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I think the scout ships free. If you're in Mexico, that may be a factor, but I don't know what's covered in free shipping.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Stixshooter said:


> I think the scout ships free. If you're in Mexico, that may be a factor, but I don't know what's covered in free shipping.


I believe any order over $10, ships free in the USA.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I have both and like both. I would choose the Scout if I could only have one. Reasons, ease of banding, I love the flip clips, and also choice of TTF and OTT


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 5, 2016)

6shooter/ brucered... It's actually free with $20 order these days.


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 5, 2016)

My 1st was the Scout (black widow) and later bought the Torque. I like them both but the Scout is more versatile, easier to band up with flats or tubes. Shoot the Scout TTF or OTT and with pinch, thumb support, or hammer grip if you like. Banding is easy/simple but avoid the tendency to tighten the screw too tight not to strip the threads. Snug is sufficient. Check out their utube channel for mods for loop tubes w/o flip clips. So, If I could only have one... the SCOUT.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

If you like OTT the Torque is great and you can't get style like that on a slingshot anywhere else until you spend 2x as much +.

If you are experimenting with how you shoot, Scout, without question. One should be mandatory for anyone learning how to shoot slingshots or coming back to them.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

RumRunner said:


> 6shooter/ brucered... It's actually free with $20 order these days.


Really? *slaps head*

I've been placing lots of little orders every couple of weeks. Well, better to learn late than never.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks to all for your helpful comments! I like the Torque design, but I think the versatility of the Black Widow Scout is going to be more useful for me.

I live in México, but I have a friend in McAllen, so no problem with the shipping.

Cheers!


----------



## Fletch (Oct 1, 2015)

The Scout, hands down, although the Torque is ok too. But, the Scout covers flats, tubes, braids and chains, paracord gypsy tabs. And you can use the clips or tie on. It's the Every-Frame, for All-Dudes......


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ocularis!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

NaturalFork said:


> Ocularis!


I kind of wonder if the next scout will be Ocularis. I really do like the system. My best friend is getting into slingshots now and I'm having him get the Ocularus R10 as his first premium slingshot.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

No question -Torque!


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 5, 2016)

Yep, $20. just placed one Monday and got my pouches and some Linatex to play with.


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 5, 2016)

Not to confuse the conversation but I have been playing around with the Torque and single tubes TTF. Works well with TruMark RRT and some 1/2 steel but that's probably a conversation for a different thread. My bad.


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 5, 2016)

Just to confuse things even more... I have been playing with the Torque TTF with TruMark RRT's and 1/2" steel. Pouch leaves a bit to be desired but it works!

Sorry guys for the multi-posts, having problems with quotes and something...


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

Never shot the Torque, but just got my Scout last week. I absolutely love it.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

JeffH said:


> Never shot the Torque, but just got my Scout last week. I absolutely love it.


The Torque is one of the best slingshots you can get for the money. It's got style, super wide forks, and yet it fits in the pocket of dress clothes. Anyone that shoots OTT should have one.

But obviously the Scout is one of the best slingshots to find your style of shooting on.


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 5, 2016)

Bat- in case you didn't know, Black Widow is just one of the color combinations. Black/Red= Back Widow, resembles the spider I assume.

Sorry don't know why the QUOTE button doesn't work...


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks RumRunner, I do know, I mention Black Widow because I just wanted to let you know which color scheme I will go for my scout.

Cheers.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

My advice is buy the one you like most then eventually get the other, in my experience if I can't decide it means I truly feel I want both. I have owned both and the torque is more edc frendly, where the scout is more bulky.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

I have 3 scouts,black,green and camo now going to buy the red as well. I have another 4 slingshots from other well known manufacturers but the scout shoots the best and is more accurate in my hands then the others,not saying that they are no good,they are but the scout came out tops..


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Scout

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis LeMenace (Jun 24, 2016)

I just received the Torque in the mail today. First time with Chinese bands and I have to say I really liked it right from the get go. The handle took some getting used to compared to the more ergonomic designs I have but shooting with thumb support proved most comfortable for me. It was very easy to acquire a good sight picture and the notch on top provides a great reference point for aiming. I was drilling a wiffle golf ball at 32 feet with great regularity. I found the bands to be user friendly due to the lack of fouling. I spent way less time tinkering with the bands to return to shooting position. Careful to be sure that the bands are OTT they will slip through the band receiver slot. I like it.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I loved the Torque but I hated it in looped tube mode. My aim point was very unnatural. With flats it was dead on.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks again for all the feedback!!

As soon as I get my Scout, I´ll post some pics.

Cheers!


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 5, 2016)

Dennis-

I found the same with my Torque. The 2040 bands were a little strange at 1st but work well. So much I ordered a set of 1745 bands for 1/2 steel but they are a very heavy pull. If you want to shoot TTF, check out this vid on utube, "Tutorial- Torque Slingshot for TTF Bands". I have used TruMark RRT bands for 1/2 steel in this method.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Get both they are great choices to learn on and you can't go wrong with either of them . Have both and enjoy them .


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi there!

Just to let you know, I ordered a Scout, it´s on transit, I should have it by wednesday. Can´t wait to shoot it! :banana:

Cheers!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

It's a good old stand by to use I your sling collection . I love using them as so many others attest to . Enjoy it you're in for a lot of fun .


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

It´s Here!!! :banana:

Can´t waith to go out and shoot it!! anic:

Excellent service, really fast! (I ordered on Thursday, and it arrived on Monday!)


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice. That's the same color I picked up on the Labor Day weekend sale, but with red FlipClips

Now get out there and hit the Nickel!

Have fun.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Do they have red clips? I didn´t found that option on the page when I ordered my scout... :bonk: It would look great!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

BAT said:


> Do they have red clips? I didn´t found that option on the page when I ordered my scout... :bonk: It would look great!


It's an option, you just have to add it to order notes.

It looks good with either and you can always add a set to your next order if you really wanted.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

It looks gorgeous!!! B)

I did not know that order note thing :question:

Well, I guess I´m going to wait for my next purchase to add extra flip clips 

Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I have a scout with that color scheme but the red isn't very red. It has seldom been in the sun so I don't think that it faded.

Hmm?


----------

